# Seasalt versus Table Salt



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Which is better? And for what applications?
Just bought a small filled grinder container at Walmart of seasalt. Although I really need to stay away from salt altogether. 

Thanks


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I dont know what it is about sea salt, but I love it. I got some from Trader Joes. It is much finer than the table salt I used to get (Mortons). I think it has a more mild flavor.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TA,

Not a cullinary chef,but I did stay in a HolidayInn Express lastnite... 


But seasalt is a lot coarser than over the counter table salt.

I have used seasalt to brine bait,and I believe fishmarkets use it to help smoke salmon.


I aslo believe you can make home made ice cream with sea salt...


Hope this helps 411 helps.


----------

